# 19c27????



## RRLOVER (Apr 23, 2012)

I re-ground a blade made from this steel and it threw sparks off the belt like I have never seen.So what is in this steel that makes it so "sparky"


----------



## DevinT (Apr 23, 2012)

1% carbon. It also has 13 1/2% chrome.

Hoss


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 23, 2012)

known as Swedish steel. I would say the carbon with the chromium. But I have no idea

http://zknives.com/knives/steels/19c27.shtml


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 23, 2012)

DevinT said:


> 1% carbon. It also has 13 1/2% chrome.
> 
> Hoss




The CPM154 I have been using has 1% and 14% chrome and I have not had any sparks follow the belt all the way around and burn my dome like this 19c27.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 23, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> I have not had any sparks follow the belt all the way around and burn my dome like this 19c27.



OUCH!!! :angryexplode:


----------



## tk59 (Apr 23, 2012)

Interesting. DT-carbon puts out a load of sparks, too.


----------



## DevinT (Apr 23, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> The CPM154 I have been using has 1% and 14% chrome and I have not had any sparks follow the belt all the way around and burn my dome like this 19c27.



154 also has 4%moly in it so the spark pattern will be duller. It just means that it has a good heat treatment. Trust me on this one. It may not be 19C27 though.

Hoss


----------

